# What are some good colony fish from lake Tang?



## Merciless (Oct 11, 2016)

Hello,

Looking to add some more fish and would like to be able to keep the fry and young adults in the same tank. Can move the fish once they get to breeding size.

Fish will be in a 40 gallon breeder tank (Species only)

Currently have Neolamprologus Multifasciatus

Neolamprologus Similis would be another option, but looking for something that looks a little different than the multi.

Is compressiceps shell sumbu a good choice?

Is Temporalis shell a good choice?

Any other suggestions for a 40 gallon tank?

Thanks


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

You already have a bottom dweller...I would not choose another shellie. What are the dimensions of the tank? If it is 36" long (standard for a 40G) then I don't think there is anything where fry won't be eaten...even with fry being eaten your options are limited. I'd do a pair of small, peaceful julidochromis like Gombe.


----------



## Merciless (Oct 11, 2016)

Just to clarify these fish would be in their own tank, not with the multies.


----------



## wryan (Dec 6, 2015)

Merciless said:


> Just to clarify these fish would be in their own tank, not with the multies.


Neolamprologus brichardi, gracilus, pulcher, or leleupi ...


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Agree with the brichardi, gracilus or pulcher in a species tank in a 40G. Leleupi...my experience has been different with regard to colonization.


----------



## wryan (Dec 6, 2015)

DJRansome said:


> Agree with the brichardi, gracilus or pulcher in a species tank in a 40G. Leleupi...my experience has been different with regard to colonization.


Just out of curiosity, how so ?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

For me leleupi have always been fairly aggressive and multiple males and young are not tolerated. I've never seen a colony of leleupi.


----------



## wryan (Dec 6, 2015)

DJRansome said:


> For me leleupi have always been fairly aggressive and multiple males and young are not tolerated. I've never seen a colony of leleupi.


Interesting. Thanks ... :thumb:


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Brichardi complex form a multi generational group which can be cool to watch, as the older fry protect the younger fry. Once the oldest fry reach maturity, then they become competition.

Small Julidochromis are supposed to ignore fry and make somewhat of a colony, but I think the fry fight with each other and maybe eat smaller siblings. You could try.


----------



## wryan (Dec 6, 2015)

noki said:


> Small Julidochromis are supposed to ignore fry and make somewhat of a colony, but I think the fry fight with each other and maybe eat smaller siblings. You could try.


That's been my experience. The Julie in my avatar resides with its mate in a 10G tank. I've had over good-sized 20 juveniles in that same tank with them, grown out to 1 1/4" to 1 1/2".

Once the juveniles start getting up to that size though, the more dominant parent grows increasingly less tolerant of them, and they become less tolerant of each other.

And newly hatched fry have a way of coming up missing ...


----------

